

Why Your Consumer-Oriented Hyperlocal Start-up Will Fail - barkulis
http://streetfightmag.com/2013/08/23/why-your-hyperlocal-consumer-oriented-startup-is-going-to-fail/

======
barkulis
Anyone have thoughts on whether this is accurate or not?

